# discharge part of global labor and delivery



## djcampbell (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the hospital discharge included in the global package of labor and delivery neither the CPT nor the ACOG OB/GYN advise either way:
The physician delivers an infant and placenta through the uterus and vagina. The physician may elect to assist the delivery with the use of forceps, vacuum extraction, or rupture of membranes. The physician may also elect to do an episiotomy, which is an incision in the perineum to widen the external opening. Episiotomy and laceration repair are included as well. Code 59409 represents the vaginal delivery only and does not include ante partum or postpartum care. Code 59410 covers the vaginal delivery with postpartum care, which includes hospital and office visits following delivery.

 Section Notes - 59400-59410 Vaginal Delivery: Comprehensive and Component Services - (59400-59410)


 Vaginal Delivery: Comprehensive and Component Services

INCLUDES: Admission history

Admission to hospital

Management of uncomplicated labor

Physical exam

Vaginal delivery with or without episiotomy or forceps

Any thoughts or opinions or a place i can look to get a black and white answer. I have 3 OB/GYN's currently we are not charging it out but 1 of them wants to and is challenging as to if it is or is not included


----------



## gost (Sep 24, 2010)

_"...includes hospital and office visits following delivery."_  The discharge is considered a hospital visit.  While it doesn't specifically mention the discharge management, I think that's about the closest you're going to find.


----------

